# New board, time for new bindings.



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Burton or Rome.

Had good experiences with both companies.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

My daughter has a couple of pairs of the Lexas and really likes them. She loves the Tucan color.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Lexas are a great option.

Instead of the Rome Shift, I would recommend the Madisons - they are more all-mountain freestyle oriented and are some of the best out there.

Union Milan or Trilogy.

K2 Auto Agogo


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

K2 Virtue bindings
K2 Virtue Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2010 | evo outlet

K2 Auto Agogo
K2 Auto Agogo Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2010 | evo outlet

both under your budget significantly and in medium which should fit 6.5 easily.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Burton Lexas are a good option, I've never met a girl that dislike riding them. I ride Rome Madisons and I'm obsessed with them, and again-I've never met a girl that disliked them.

Union Milans are a good option as well. A little stiffer than the others but good for all mountain riding.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> -Flux GU30 pink


i just got these and tried em out for the first time on sunday. i like how easy it is to get in and out of them. and the toe strap flexes enough to conform to any boot... it hugs your toe really well for more control. i had burton stilettos before these, which also had a toe strap, but it was so stiff and box-y that you had to align the strap and boot just right for it to fit (which didn't make for a quick strap in).

so yeah, i felt very comfortable in the fluxes. no gripes yet, and i am definitely a fan. all the boys i ride with have flux bindings and love em to death.. so i know lots who will vouch for the brand.

and plus they come in cute colors like emerald and pink.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

crsv619 said:


> i just got these and tried em out for the first time on sunday. i like how easy it is to get in and out of them. and the toe strap flexes enough to conform to any boot... it hugs your toe really well for more control. i had burton stilettos before these, which also had a toe strap, but it was so stiff and box-y that you had to align the strap and boot just right for it to fit (which didn't make for a quick strap in).
> 
> so yeah, i felt very comfortable in the fluxes. no gripes yet, and i am definitely a fan. all the boys i ride with have flux bindings and love em to death.. so i know lots who will vouch for the brand.
> 
> and plus they come in cute colors like emerald and pink.



Thanks for the info!! Right now I'm trying to win a pair of FLUX bindings on facebook but I'm up against a High School Kid with close to 700 friends so it's not looking good. I always seem to be behind by about 4 or 5 votes but that still puts me in second place. 

If I don't win, I'll probably go with the best deal I can find between the Burton Lexa Tucan and the FLUX bindings.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> Thanks for the info!! Right now I'm trying to win a pair of FLUX bindings on facebook but I'm up against a High School Kid with close to 700 friends so it's not looking good. I always seem to be behind by about 4 or 5 votes but that still puts me in second place.
> 
> If I don't win, I'll probably go with the best deal I can find between the Burton Lexa Tucan and the FLUX bindings.


why don't you post the link in a thread here and try and get some snowboardingforum.com votes/support? although i wonder if that's considered spamming. :dunno:


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

crsv619 said:


> why don't you post the link in a thread here and try and get some snowboardingforum.com votes/support? although i wonder if that's considered spamming. :dunno:


I tried already... I had posted the link in boards and in bindings. No luck.

Here is the link again just incase.. 

Make sure you're logged into facebook first.

LINK

Just click on the link and "LIKE" my picture to vote for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i "liked" it. i saw that post from flux about the free binders. good luck , you should start a separate thread on the contest.


----------

